# The General



## Arlex (Jul 2, 2012)

Now, I'm curios if any other weirdos out there take great pride in their General. I love my general. My general is ME after all and it's one of those areas where logic and competitiveness just get away from me. My general is always in the thick of it, fighting gloriously in the trenches shoulder to shoulder with the common soldier. He's got the best wargear points can buy and casters shower him with support wherever he goes. 

Is anyone else as vain as I am when it comes to their represantation on the battlefield. Do you take extra special care of your general beyond the natural care of protecting a valuable model? 

Or is he just another expendable unit on the field? Do you throw your miniature life away so easily?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I named my Chaos Sorcerer before my first game with my WoC and have had him as my general ever since. I played one game with a higher Ld character but did not like it.

Ever since I first played a large enough game to make him a Sorcerer Lord I have felt wrong using him as only a Sorcerer in low point games.


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

I love my general, but really only if he's tooled for close combat. I feel weird being led by a wizard. I don't know why.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I have gone back and forth b/w the 2 different ways of playing my general. Back in the days of Hordes of Chaos, I used an all Khorne army and my general was a Chaos Lord on barded chaos steed who charged head long into combat w/ the best gear possible to wreak the most carnage possible. Lately, I've been using all sorts of different armies (Beastmen, Daemons, VC, O&G) and how I use my general usually depends on what his role is. If I am using a caster as my general, I try to protect them as much as possible so as not to lose my edge in the magic phase. If I'm using a combat lord, I tend to be a bit more aggressive. I don't just go off all willy-nilly, however. I make sure he has a purpose and if he accomplishes something but dies in the end, I'm alright with that as long as he was actually useful. I guess I don't really see the characters as personal incarnations of me (I sure did back when I was playing all Khorne - Blood for the blood god! Skulls for his throne! ) so much as useful tools/pawns to be moved about the battlefield.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

For the campaign I am playing this summer, I've named my chaos lord after my oldest son. I imagine I will be very particular about defending him in every game! Before I started naming my characters, it never really mattered whether they died or not, but now it's a big deal if even a unit champion dies!


----------



## Raizer Sabre (Nov 8, 2010)

with a connection like that, it kinda makes me wonder if anyone starts roleplaying as their general or something


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

A 600point combined caster/fighter that if killed causes the army to crumble?

Yeah I keep mine alive - additional wound, 2+ armour save, 4+ ward save, enemies must reroll successful wounds, enemies in base contact have always strike last while he strikes at initiative, enemies in base contact lose weapon strength bonuses, an enemy must pass a leadership test on a -4 or possibly -7 or reroll successful hits against him, he causes Fear tests on a -1, possibly -4, and is taken on a 3d6 discard the lowest, he heals himself whenever he casts a spell, and is potentially buffed by Wildform, Savage Beast, Panns Pelt, Vanhel's Danse Macabre, Unholy Vigour, and/or enemies are debuffed/nerfed by Curse of Anraheir (-1 to hit combined with ws1 from fear and forced rerolls if they do hit him on a 6), Melkoths Miasma, (lowers WS and I), Withering/Soulblight (lowers toughness), enfeebling/soulblight (lowers strength), Doom and Darkness (the -3 leadership bonus mentioned above) and Curse of Years (crumbles opponents in a unit he is facing).

Obviously I wont get all the spells, or cast each one, or have them not all dispelled, but he is nasty enough at the head of 27 black knights and two other s7 vampires that he can fight his way through most things.

Most character killers get a little disheartened, The runefang and TOTShard for example normally eats face. Instead it has ASL, and if it survives the 5-8 st 7-10 attacks coming his way (assuming he challenges), he must also have passed a ld2 (assuming Doom and Darkness) test or reroll hits - statistically only one attack hits, which has a 25% chance if passing, and even if failed, survives until next turn when 5 dead wights and the single caused wound is healed.

Even if he didn't challenge (and I didn't issue one either), I have 2-3 s6 attacks, and a further 1-2 s4 asl hits to deal with (assuming reiksguard), that is hitting on a 4, so assuming best case for enemy, 2 s6 hits and 1 s4 hits, s6 rerolls on a 3+, s4 rerolling on a 5+ - S6 statistically has an 88% chance of causing one wound, and around a 20% chance of causing 2, while the s4 has an 11% chance of wounding me, statistically one guaranteed wound, 20% chance of 2, and 2% of 3 being caused.

I then have my saves, and have a 2+ (5+ against s6,3+ against s4) and forced reroll on a 4++, before possibly healing myself back to full strength by getting off any 2 of my vampiric spells - IoN and Curse of years to heal me and quickly kill the stubborn knights.

As you can see, I take protection seriously.


----------

